# Stray kitten *More pictures added*



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

So...I rescued a kitten tonight. It's maybe 6 to 8 weeks. I have no idea what to do with it. It's wild and bit the hell out of my hand. He wants to be loved, he was following me around before I caught him, but so scared. He's in a carrier now, with a warm towel and some milk and food. He cries whenever I move too far away and he can't see me. We already have two cats and are only allowed two animals here. On top of that, my allergies have been awful and I was trying to find homes for the cats I already have! My boys are brothers about 4 years old, and good boys. Beautiful cats, but I just can't live with the allergies anymore. And now, I have three to deal with!!! AAAAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

If it's cow's milk, it might make him sick.  Would your vet take him in?  Mine takes abandaned kittens and strays.  Or is there a cat rescue nearby?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

It's evap milk, ok for kittens. We are in Japan, and the only place I can take it is the shelter on base which puts them to sleep if they aren't adopted. We do have a program out here for animal rescue, but they are on a foster system and last I heard they don;t have room for anymore animals. I plan to put up signs and post ads and ask around. He's a cute kitten and I may be able to find him a home...I hope! As for my boys, well, they were almost put to sleep when I rescued them. They are beautiful and very sweet, good with kids. I just couldn't let them be put down. I am such a sucker!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

You're not a sucker at all. I'd rather live with allergies than have my pets put to sleep. Hopefully you will be able to find all 3 a lovely home.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> It's evap milk, ok for kittens. We are in Japan, and the only place I can take it is the shelter on base which puts them to sleep if they aren't adopted. We do have a program out here for animal rescue, but they are on a foster system and last I heard they don;t have room for anymore animals. I plan to put up signs and post ads and ask around. He's a cute kitten and I may be able to find him a home...I hope! As for my boys, well, they were almost put to sleep when I rescued them. They are beautiful and very sweet, good with kids. I just couldn't let them be put down. I am such a sucker!


Aw, no way, I hate the idea of animals being put down. I'm glad you were the one who found him, most people won't bother trying to help kittens. Hopefully you'll find a good home for him soon.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Don't worry; kittens adjust quickly.  And that young, the cat won't be bothering your allergies much.  If the kitten has a hard time with dry food, you can soften it by drizzling a little water on it.  He'll adjust quickly to his new environment and let you touch him.  He will also eat a lot.

Meanwhile, keep searching for good homes.  Kittens are much easier to give away if they have their shots and are fixed.  Since it is a stray, ask you vet if they will do reduced prices.  Many will work with you on that because it's a stray versus an intended pet.  Do tell your vet office that your allergies are causing you problems and you're looking for someone to adopt your cats.  Sometimes they can help!!!  

Also list/let the shelter know.  Sometimes someone will come in and for whatever reason they will mention outside sources.  

Good luck.  You did a good thing.  I have allergies to cats as well.  We ended up with two starving feral cats.  They are indoor/outdoor which helps.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> I have allergies to cats as well.


Have you tried mild antihistamines or allergy shots? If so, does that work?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

You're absolutely NOT a sucker, just a very decent human being . We ended up with Jazz, our youngest cat, because someone had dumped her at a very young age [maybe 5 weeks we think] and she's been a delight.

Allergies make it tough though so hopefully you'll be able to find good homes for them all.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the support! We have very limited resources for animals here, but hopefully we can get him taken care of and into a good home. I love animals, and cats have always been special to me. I am on antihistamines, and they do help, but I have to take them constantly and the side effects make me miserable. 
Aww, the poor thing wakes up every half hour or so and cries until I call out or go near so he can see me. He's so scared. I wish he would let me hold him. I figure worse case, I can get him his shots and have him "fixed"(I don't know if it's a boy or a girl yet, although I have been calling it "him") and get him settled in with a foster family. He is so cute, that I am sure he will find a home in no time!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

What a wonderful, caring human being you are! I hope you find a suitable home for the little kitty soon 

Sandy


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Sounds like he could have had a feral mom?  If so, at his young age he should adjust to humans quickly.

I wouldn't risk any kind of milk except kitten formula, but at six to eight weeks of age he really should be eating all kitten food.  Whatever you feed your adult cats will work fine until you can get some kitten food.

Good luck finding him a home!  You're a goodie for rescuing him.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Try contacting a rescue group in your area. Rescuers are blessed people who find homes for needy animals -- it's what they do. They can do the proper screening and make sure the baby kitty is all squared away with vaccinations and stuff. In fact, they often have a good relationship with a veterinarian and can get that stuff done less expensively than we regular people can.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you for taking him in. I'm sure you'll find him a happy home.

You're a good one.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

The only thing I know from experience that you CANNOT feed him is urinary tract cat-diet type food.  Not good for little kittens. Our adult cat was eating this and when a feral kitten showed up...we unknowingly just let him eat it.  Makes their tummies hurt, gives them very bad gas and cause acid reflux!!!

If you "play" string or just about any other game with the kitten, he will let you pet him and pick him up within a day or two.  He will also use a litter box quite quickly if the other cats do.  

I know it's very difficult.  We had to trap the feral mom and the kitten.  It took us a few days to 'handle' the kitten and feral mom still will not let us near her.  We feed her of course and she will sit and watch us, but she hasn't adapted.  The kitten won't mind you at all in a day or so.  You'll be his best friend!!!  

As for allergies, I'm sure you've tried all the standard things--don't let the cats in the bedroom, the special vacuum bags that don't let the dander out--and have someone else brush the cats, preferably outside on a porch.    I had horrible cat allergies for YEARS so I know what you are going through.  When this last feral set showed up, we made the decision to make them indoor/outdoor (as if feral mom would have it any other way!)  I can handle it very well now.  The cats go outside and roll around in the dirt, shedding most of the problems outside.  They use the "litter" box outside as well.   If you have a porch that you can enclose to keep them safe, it might help with your allergies.  Most cats love to be outside and will gladly spend some time out there.  If you don't, but have a place to keep the litter box away from you and your allergies--that will help too.  

Hang in there!!!

Maria


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh I hope you can find him a home!  I'm such a sucker for kitties!  We have three, that's just about enough.....


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, he/she is doing better today after a good nights rest in a warm bed and plenty of food. I am sure that with a couple more days he will be ready to go impress everyone and find a new home. Still won't let me touch him, but he gets close as long as I am still. I sat with him in a room for about two hours today and just read. He seemed ok with my being there as long as I didn't reach for him. He did eat from my hand, but back off if I moved at all. So far, so good. I will get some pictures to post tomorrow!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

You are so kind to take in this poor homeless kitten. I've fed feral cats before, but never had much luck taming them. I think a kitten will adjust pretty quickly, though, and I do hope you find him a home soon. My son-in-law found an abandoned kitten last year. It was cold and wet and huddled on a bridge, so he brought it home. They were going to give it away, but got attached and now kitty is fixed and has shots and she loves her home.

Linda


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Well, he/she is doing better today after a good nights rest in a warm bed and plenty of food. I am sure that with a couple more days he will be ready to go impress everyone and find a new home. Still won't let me touch him, but he gets close as long as I am still. I sat with him in a room for about two hours today and just read. He seemed ok with my being there as long as I didn't reach for him. He did eat from my hand, but back off if I moved at all. So far, so good. I will get some pictures to post tomorrow!


Try playing with him/her with a "catch the string." They get distracted and understand 'play.' Then you can gently pet the tail until he gets used to be touched.

Good kitty. Good person.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

You're doing a wonderful thing!!!  

As far as fixing him/her - I was told to wait until my kitten was at least 6 months old before fixing him.  I think this may be true for boys more than girls.  My vet said that if you do it too soon their urinary tracts don't develop fully and can cause problems later on in life with infections.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

One lesser known thing that can help with cat allergies - a higher grade of cat food.  Often cats are shedding allergens in their diets.

A friend had a cat who had food allergies, so she had to go on a feeding regimen to figure out what he was allergic to and then get it out of his diet.  It turned out to be corn, which used to be used in cheaper catfoods.  (I don't think it is so much any more.)  Anyway, once she had her cats on a diet of homemade (and later premium) catfood, her own allergies cleared up.

A few other friends have tried this, and it has worked for them.  

It's always something to try.  It might even work if you just change the diet, rather than take it to a higher grade.

Camille


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooh, I can't wait for the pics! <taps fingers impatiently>


----------



## G.L. Douglas (Jun 27, 2010)

God bless you for caring for the least of them!  Sending up a prayer that God will send someone to help you out with that precious kitten.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Another little known way to avoid cat allergies is to get a particular cat as a baby kitten. Kittens do not start producing allergens until they are nearly a couple of months old. Then they start gradualing producing, often desensitizing an allergic person to that particular cat.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

And here "Heshe" is!










We are a little worried about the eyes, I am hoping I can get her in to see a vet this week, but we are about to get hit by a typhoon and no one is doing scheduling right now. I am really happy that I found Heshe when I did with the storm coming. There just no way Heshe could have survived a typhoon out here. Now Heshe will be warm and safe and well fed then placed in a good home.

Here is a picture of my boys, Chesty and Smedly...










Aren't they just beautiful? Smedly, with the brown spots, has the softest fur I have ever felt. Even though it makes me sneeze I have to touch him everytime I pass him.


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

Awww, what a cutie! Who could resist such an adorable face?!? With a face like that, finding a new home should be a bit easier. 

I'm currently fostering a retired racing greyhound (who is in heat now - oh joy) and know what's it's like to love a critter knowing it's with you on a temporary basis.

The boys are quite handsome too. Boy kitties can be such sweethearts.

So glad you got Heshe before the typhoon hit. Take care as the storm hits.

Cherie


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not seeing the pictures.

Never mind. They are now there.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Chesty? as in Puller?  YES! aww.. Heshe is cute.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

gorgeous kitties 

Sandy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My heart is melting.....  So glad you can keep him safe from the storm!  And your boys are very handsome!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Such a beautiful kitten! He reminds me so much of one we had years ago. We rescued our baby from a parking lot "garage sale." He was infested with fleas and parasites, but he was gorgeous and sweet after we got him healthy. I still miss him sometimes.

Linda


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

They're all so beautiful.

Thank you again for taking him before the storm.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I bet God gives bonus points to those who rescue kittens.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Aww the new kitty is sooo cute!  I love your white kitties w/black spots too, we used to have a bunch of cats like that growing up.

Dawn


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm REALLY glad that you are there and I am here and that there are miles between us because Heshe would be mine if not! I don't need another child! Thank you for taking "it" in and I am sure that that face will melt hearts and open homes.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

sem said:


> I'm REALLY glad that you are there and I am here and that there are miles between us because Heshe would be mine if not! I don't need another child! Thank you for taking "it" in and I am sure that that face will melt hearts and open homes.


I was thinking the exact same thing.

What a sweetie! I'd be in so much trouble if Heshe was over here, I couldn't resist that little face!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I think I may be in trouble. Heshe seems rather taken with my husband, and I think hubby feels the same. Last night we did a little bonding over a pen, and while he still won't quite let me pet him, he's a lot calmer and happier. He looks healthier today too. The eye thing is clearing up and as long as we don't reach for him, he will get right up next to us. I missed a chance to get a picture of him trying to rub up on Smedly earlier today. The boys aren't real happy, but they aren't trying to kill Heshe either. I have let him out of the carrier today and he has been running all over the livingroom, happy as can be. He's using a litter box and eating well. I just hope the storm passes soon so I can find him a home before I end up stuck with him!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> I think I may be in trouble. Heshe seems rather taken with my husband, and I think hubby feels the same. Last night we did a little bonding over a pen, and while he still won't quite let me pet him, he's a lot calmer and happier. He looks healthier today too. The eye thing is clearing up and as long as we don't reach for him, he will get right up next to us. I missed a chance to get a picture of him trying to rub up on Smedly earlier today. The boys aren't real happy, but they aren't trying to kill Heshe either. I have let him out of the carrier today and he has been running all over the livingroom, happy as can be. He's using a litter box and eating well. I just hope the storm passes soon so I can find him a home before I end up stuck with him!


He's small so the boys will warm up to him pretty easily--he's no threat to him and they know it. I was hoping that regular food would clear up the eyes. If they don't get enough nutrition it shows in their eyes. When we started feeding Scamper, she had something going on with her eyes--and she was full-grown, feral and had lethal claws so we knew we weren't going to be getting near here! A few regular meals and she looks awesome. Amazing what good nutrition can do.

God Bless you and your big heart.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I just love hearing how Heshe is warming up to you!  Tell us more of his antics!


----------



## Violet (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry about your allergies! It's obvious you love cats.  I don't know how they manage it, but some people wash cats with a special cat shampoo that reduces dander and that helps their allergies.

To help socialize the a stray that is in a cage or pen, it's recommended the cage be around people so the cat gets used to noise and to seeing people all of the time. And a specialist recommend to me that food is very useful in bonding with a cat.  If you leave food out for them all the time then they don't have to ask you for it.  So you might try feeding at specific times (like morning, dinnertime, etc). Get the cat to come to you for food.  Once the cat bonds better you could leave dry kitten food out all the time and just give special tastier food as a treat from you. Of course, leave water out all the time. My inlaws have a feral cat colony (trapped, neutered and released) that they feed outside and have a couple of insulated winter shelters for.  A couple of those cats have become really friendly with people. I can pet a couple of them and so can my young relatives, even the 5-year old.

Good luck! The kitten is adorable.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> And here "Heshe" is!


If my family was still stationed at Misawa. I would have so "hopped" down to Okinawa for that cutie


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

They made friends...kind of. At least they put up with Heshe, who is a boy! I got hold him yesterday. He let me pet and scoop him up after he cuddled with Smedly for a while and saw me handle the boys.









You can see we made huge progress in the last two days. My son is just in love!









Totally free to run off, but no, he just sits and lets up pet and cuddle him, even my hyperactive 3 year old!









This ones a little blurry, but the size difference is so funny. Heshe walks right under the boys and rubs on them. Of couse my boys are around 14 lbs each!

My hubby has been asking around the office to see if anyone is interested and I have a listing up for him. I hope he finds a home soon! Such a sweet baby! He is doing so well now!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh thanks so much for posting the pic's - he's gorgeous, as are your other cats.  If only there was something that could be done about your allergies    

Keep us posted on the kitty's antics please and I'll keep praying/hoping for a positive result for all of you 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Wonderful pictures!  Thanks!  I think I'm in love.......


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Interesting that he let your three year old pet him before the adults. I'm across the Pacific and already have two cats in a tiny apartment, but if I found a kitten, I probably wouldn't be able to give it away.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

HeShe looks like my Merrie-- IF you decide to keep him, be wary if his tail fluffs out.  Because the rest of him probably will, too.    He is really a beautiful kitten.  Feral kittens of that age are relatively easy to socialize (we have done it both as owners of a foundling and as fosters) and he will be SO loyal.

Bring in cat-friendly friends to pet him-- the more people he knows now, the better.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What a little heart-breaker!    The eye issue may have something to do with a URI (upper respiratory infection) very common in kittens. But good nutrition will help the immune system counter that, hopefully. Using a warm, damp cloth to keep the eyes clean (once baby lets you touch his face!) helps enormously.

A trick to reduce your allergies, too...there's a product you can get over the internet called Allerpet-C (for cats) and Allerpet-D (for dogs) that helps neutralize the Fel-d1 protein that causes the reaction. But if you don't have that, simply wiping the cats down once a day with a damp cloth removes quite a bit of the allergen and may drop you below the "sneeze threshold."

Hope you find a wonderful home for this little guy. S/he certainly is lucky to have found you!

purrs,
amy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the pictures!  Beautiful cats all around!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I think my little Heshe has made himslef at home...what do you think?


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Heshe is the purr-fect picture of kitty trust. And sleep!


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd say someone looks pretty comfy! So glad he's coming out of his shell and trusting you. Thank you for taking him in.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a dream about him last night, lol.  So glad he is happy with you.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

MA, LOVE your avatar!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> I think my little Heshe has made himslef at home...what do you think?


Love it!!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

That is so adorable that I can hardly stand it!


----------

